# YOUR Favorite Chocolate Pudding Recipe



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This morning, while organizing the dessert files on my computer, I found a bunch of chocolate pudding recipes that had been misfiled. Chocolate pudding is one of my favorite puddings

If you've got a favorite chocolate pudding recipe, why not post it here. When I'm done organizing my chocolate pudding recipes I'll post them on one of my web pages so they can be downloaded by anyone who's interested.

kind regards,
shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I haven't made chocolate pudding since my 8th grade cooking class days (and you know that's more than a week or two ago ). I'll be interested in seeing the responses because I know there's something better than J-ll- brand cooked milk chocolate pudding.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, if you're going to use a mix, try to find My-T-Fine. It's soooo much better than Jello. Alton Brown has a nice, simple choc pudding that's made with a prepared mix of his own concocting that also looks pretty good. Make a big batch of his mix and you can have an easy to prepare pudding whenever you want: Alton Brown's Chocolate Pudding

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Your original post inspired me to look for my 8th grade "cook book" (yes, I still have my "coil" bound theme and note book which, at the time, cost $0.25). Many of the recipes were mimographed and have faded a bit over the years, but there on page 6 was the recipe for Chocolate Cornstarch Pudding. Here it is:

2 1/4 C scalded milk
4 1/2 T cornstarch
9 T sugar (1/2 C + 1 T)
1/8 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
1/3 C chocolate chips OR 1 1/2 squares unsweetened chocolate.

Scald milk in double boiler. Mix together cornstarch, sugar and salt. Add cold milk to the cornstarch mixture (it will be paste-like). Add the paste-like mixture to the hot milk and cook until thick, stirring constantly. Add chocolate to this mixture and stir until smooth. Beat with rotary beater until smooth. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla. Put into desert dishes and let cool until set.

I don't remember if this was a good recipe or not, but, OTOH, it's chocolate, so it must have been good! Wonder if anyone still uses a "rotary beater" any more? Hmmm - a new thread?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The recipe I first used to make chocolate pudding was essentially the same, except it didn't call for additional chocolate, like the chips your recipe uses. These days I sometimes add chocolate in the form of high quality 65% - 75% pieces of chocolate bars - Dagoba, Green and Black, and the like.

shel


----------

